# Alpha Brain Cured Me!



## Anonymous2012

I'm cured. Although it's still hard to believe and accept, but I'm cured. I still feel depressed, still have those questions, still feel odd, but I'm freaking cured. I posted a topic about this already, but I wanted to make it clear. I gave a supplement a chance and it worked better than the psych meds they gave me, psycho-therapy, and exercise. I'm currently taking 4 pills a day. I noticed the effects right away, but it took a day or two before my vision was normal again. My brain fog went away in a day or two. I just wanted to say goodbye and thanks for the support as this is my last post. I still feel down but every day is getting better. I've been on the supplements for about two weeks. I hope you guys try it because it's worth the $40.


----------



## lilnewk

Anonymous2012 said:


> I'm cured. Although it's still hard to believe and accept, but I'm cured. I still feel depressed, still have those questions, still feel odd, but I'm freaking cured. I posted a topic about this already, but I wanted to make it clear. I gave a supplement a chance and it worked better than the psych meds they gave me, psycho-therapy, and exercise. I'm currently taking 4 pills a day. I noticed the effects right away, but it took a day or two before my vision was normal again. My brain fog went away in a day or two. I just wanted to say goodbye and thanks for the support as this is my last post. I still feel down but every day is getting better. I've been on the supplements for about two weeks. I hope you guys try it because it's worth the $40.


scam much?


----------



## Anonymous2012

lilnewk said:


> scam much?


No. I have no reason to. Narrowminded much?


----------



## DP boy

how long you had dp brutha


----------



## Anonymous2012

Almost 7 months. Read my posts! If this works for 1 other person ill be happy because i helped someone.


----------



## DP boy

wats in alpha brain???


----------



## Guest

Alpha Brain is a Nootropic. Ive been hearing that it does good things for dp/dr. Where do you get this?


----------



## Jayden

Why do you still feel "odd" if your cure?

That's amazing if you feel way better, but your first paragraph contradics itself, your saying your cured but you still feel odd. That's like saying I no longer have a head ache but my head is still aching a bit.


----------



## lil P nut

WHAT CAN PLACEBO DO FOR YOU?


----------



## Guest

So its more like "feeling alot better" instead of "cured" but maybe it will definintely help recovery further down the road to keep your mind off of it.


----------



## DP boy

no hes probly cured but still has some brain fog and a little disorentation


----------



## opie37060

Thats great but 4 pills a day for a week is a month's supply of alpha brain. I can't afford to buy 4 bottles of alpha brain a month. Although I probally will buy one just to see if it helps.


----------



## Anonymous2012

I mean I'm cured but I still kind of feel like shit. It's like the boxing match is over but I feel like shit because of what I've been through. 99% of my brain fog is gone, my vision is 99.9% normal, I can drive, and I can study again. I feel like I'm cured and can go back to school. I found about it on reddit.com. Now, if I were you I would be skeptical. I'm not saying it will work, I'm just telling you what happened to me!!! It's expensive, but I need it. the 90 capsule tub with a 10-15% off (just google it) is the best deal. Although I bought the small one first and then bought the tub after noticing a difference. Good luck!


----------



## Anonymous2012

I also have asperger's (autism) which is probably why I feel like shit. That's probably why I got DP.


----------



## dbeck

I just ordered a 30 count bottle of this stuff. Fuck it right? It works, it works. If it doesn't, well, maybe I'll have a few crazy lucid dreams...


----------



## staples

Be careful with this stuff, if you're currently taking antidepressants. It can cause mania and increased anxiety. The good thing is it should balance itself out because the GABA acts as a calming sedative.


----------



## Soul Seeker

GABA isn't calming to me; it actually can trigger a panic attack if the dose is high enough.


----------



## Soul Seeker

tim111, Google is your friend. Onnit Labs is what you're looking for. Teach a man to fish and all that.


----------



## Lightsleeper

So has anyone else with depersonalisation tried this?


----------



## foghat

DP boy said:


> wats in alpha brain???


Ingredients:

GPC Choline- raw source of acetylcholine, boosts sharpness
Huperzia Serrata- proven acetylcholine inhibitor, Hup. A
Vinpocetine- brings oxygen and nutrients to brain via vasodilation
AC-11- Powerful DNA repair antioxidant. clears mental fog
Bacopa- traditional ayurvedic mind-enhancing nutrient
Pterostilbene- from blueberries, powerful micronutrient / antioxidant
Mucuna Pruriens- Standardized raw component of dopamine (L-Dopa)
GABA- Promotes sense of calm and mental balance
Oat Straw- Natural anti-anxiety remedy, promotes calm focus
Vitamin B6- Catalyst in effective utilization of many nutrients

I've had success with something similar to this called Focus Formula. Has several of the same ingredients, in particular the acetylcholine precursors. I did order some of the Alpha Brain to try out though and will post an update on my experience with this.


----------



## Amelie

I honestly don't care if the OP is a sham/spammer or not, once I read up on Alpha Brain [after seeing this thread] I decided to go ahead and give it a try. I ordered a two-pack directly from Onnit Labs and expect to receive it in a few days. I figured it can't hurt anything, and if there's even a REMOTE possibility that it'll help, I'm willing to try. After multiple decades of 24/7 DP/DR, I would be *THRILLED* to finally stumble upon something that helps. I had been thinking about trying lamotrigine, but was worried about some of its potential side effects, so now that idea is on hold while I give Alpha Brain a try.


----------



## foghat

foghat said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> GPC Choline- raw source of acetylcholine, boosts sharpness
> Huperzia Serrata- proven acetylcholine inhibitor, Hup. A
> Vinpocetine- brings oxygen and nutrients to brain via vasodilation
> AC-11- Powerful DNA repair antioxidant. clears mental fog
> Bacopa- traditional ayurvedic mind-enhancing nutrient
> Pterostilbene- from blueberries, powerful micronutrient / antioxidant
> Mucuna Pruriens- Standardized raw component of dopamine (L-Dopa)
> GABA- Promotes sense of calm and mental balance
> Oat Straw- Natural anti-anxiety remedy, promotes calm focus
> Vitamin B6- Catalyst in effective utilization of many nutrients
> 
> I've had success with something similar to this called Focus Formula. Has several of the same ingredients, in particular the acetylcholine precursors. I did order some of the Alpha Brain to try out though and will post an update on my experience with this.


I'm about three days into taking this and so far i can definietly tell that it greatly improves concentration and focus. Makes my vision a little sharper. Has a positive effect on confidence....can't explain it. Sharper, quicker thinking so far. It is counteracting some of the negatives that DP brings.


----------



## staples

foghat said:


> I'm about three days into taking this and so far i can definietly tell that it greatly improves concentration and focus. Makes my vision a little sharper. Has a positive effect on confidence....can't explain it. Sharper, quicker thinking so far. It is counteracting some of the negatives that DP brings.


That's great, keep everyone updated on your progress.


----------



## AndyD

Anyone else give this stuff a try?


----------



## foghat

foghat said:


> I'm about three days into taking this and so far i can definietly tell that it greatly improves concentration and focus. Makes my vision a little sharper. Has a positive effect on confidence....can't explain it. Sharper, quicker thinking so far. It is counteracting some of the negatives that DP brings.


Today I've seen the most benefit from this. Several brief repersonalization moments. Also, everything feels so calm, peaceful today. The cloud is lifting. Now I'm just trying to get the dosage right. I want to maximize daily requirement, but the bottle is only 30 capsules. I think it's best to take it full force even though it will run out soon. I definitely want to try this in combination with the HPA axis supplements that I had success with previously along with Zinc, B6 and Magnesium as well. I've tried several different things over the years and the supplements I've mentioned above along with the alpha brain have had the most impact as far as repersonalizing. I'll continue to update until the bottle runs out.


----------



## opie37060

foghat said:


> Today I've seen the most benefit from this. Several brief repersonalization moments. Also, everything feels so calm, peaceful today. The cloud is lifting. Now I'm just trying to get the dosage right. I want to maximize daily requirement, but the bottle is only 30 capsules. I think it's best to take it full force even though it will run out soon. I definitely want to try this in combination with the HPA axis supplements that I had success with previously along with Zinc, B6 and Magnesium as well. I've tried several different things over the years and the supplements I've mentioned above along with the alpha brain have had the most impact as far as repersonalizing. I'll continue to update until the bottle runs out.


Yeah i really want to try this but don't have the money with all the other supplements i'm taking. I have been currently taking the hpa axis supplements for 4 months now and they haven't really helped out any. so maybe this will do the trick.


----------



## Amelie

My order just arrived, and I took my first capsule 9 minutes ago! I'm going to ease into this, because if there's ANY chance that it might fuck with my already fucked up being, I don't want to be overwhelmed by it. I've taken things before (prescriptions) that TOTALLY exacerbated my DP/DR and really freaked me out. Don't see much chance of that with this product, but you never know.


----------



## AndyD

I just ordered mine the other day. Will give it a shot when it arrives and report back with an update.


----------



## DP boy

EVERYONE TRY TRIBULUS ON TOP OF ALPHA BRAIN SERRIOUSLY YOU CAN GEDT IT AT ANY GNC its a natrual dopimine reupatake inhibitor and has been used for thousands of years. I predict it would go perfectly with the dopimine rasieng qualites of alpha brain


----------



## DP boy

A year before my dp I was probalay the happiest ive been in my life and there was nothing special going on that should of caused this however I was working out heavily and on tribulus that whole time. I recently treid some and now experince a 30 percent decrease in my sysmptoms they feel especailly lessened late at nite just before bed still very bad in mornings but I havent even had DP all that long 3 and a half months for me


----------



## Amelie

I realize that it's only my second day on Alpha Brain, but I'm already finding myself wondering a couple of things.

First, what constitutes the "correct" dose for DP/DR? I took one cap yesterday afternoon when the order arrived, one this morning and will take one tonight. Is two per day enough? Should it be more? How do I know what's enough and what's overkill? It's expensive, after all.

Second, what would be considered a fair trial? I've been disappointed so many times, by so many products (both pharmaceutical and not)...I'm not expecting an instantaneous, magical cure, but I'd like to know if there's no improvement, no positive effects after...what? a week? a month? 2 months? how long, before writing it off as yet another failure?


----------



## Soul Seeker

Amelie, if you're taking the recommended dosage, you should certainly feel effects within a week. Whether it will cure you or not depends on many factors, but given its ingredients, it should at least help you cope.

By the way, my order's in the mail.


----------



## Amelie

Soul Seeker said:


> Amelie, if you're taking the recommended dosage, you should certainly feel effects within a week. Whether it will cure you or not depends on many factors, but given its ingredients, it should at least help you cope.


Thanks, SS. The suggested 'serving' (I think it's funny how they can't call it a dose!) for the product is a bit ambiguous, other than saying not to exceed 4 servings per 24 hours. I think I'm going to stick with 2 per day and see if anything happens. Perhaps after a week or two, if there's nothing, I'll increase to 3 or 4 per day. But I don't want to spend boatloads of money buying more bottles if it's all going to end up being for nothing.



> By the way, my order's in the mail.


I hope it helps you. Please post updates once you're taking it!


----------



## DP boy

get out and do more things now that your on it this is just as much metal as it is physiological


----------



## Guest

Can I take alpha brain while on ativan?


----------



## Soul Seeker

Day One:

Took Alpha Brain at about 10:30 this morning. I took 2 capsules with cereal for breakfast (I'm a late riser). I did some work, then took a shower and headed to my therapist's appointment. To get to my therapist I had to run a mile and bike 4 miles there and 4 miles back. I did the 4 miles there in 10 minutes, so the pace (24 mph) was decent (I was running late).

Got there, had a fantastic appointment with my therapist. She's really wonderful at what she does, and funny, too. Went over everything that's been happening and what my plans are, and told her about the Alpha Brain. She photocopied my bottle to review the ingredients later.

Biked 4 miles back home, and I really started noticing the effects of Alpha Brain. Note, this is ~1:00 PM, or T+2:30, 2 hrs and 30 minutes after I took the Alpha Brain. I got back home, studied some more, then headed up to college for a review session of a class final. By now, I was really feeling amazing. Everything from this day - the exercise, the therapist's appointment, and yes, the Alpha Brain, seemed to be working together to really cut through my dissociation and allow me to enjoy the moment.

Currently, I'm in the library studying. My review session went great. I was able to write down sentences summarizing our review while listening to questions from peers and responses from my teacher. Cognitively I feel like I can just focus and work indefinitely. I feel more social too.

In the chat, Micah asked me if I felt like I was cured of DP. I said yes, but I don't know if that's completely accurate. I think I may have to discourage a tendency to dissociate for the rest of my life. Or maybe I won't. For now, I feel completely uninhibited and limitless.


----------



## Amelie

I'm glad I wasn't too optimistic about this product. After 4-1/2 days taking 2 caps per day, I upped it to 3 per day yesterday--because I've felt NOTHING. Not one iota of change, either good or bad. I'm somewhat disappointed, but neither surprised nor shocked, as this has been my experience for over 30 years now with everything I've ever tried. *shrug* I'm going to give 3 per day a try for a week, then if there's still nothing, I'll go up to 4, but that's it. After a week, or perhaps two, at that dose, if there's no change I guess I'll write Alpha Brain off as yet another product that OTHER people with DP/DR have good results with, but does absolutely nothing for me...


----------



## Soul Seeker

Amelie said:


> After 4-1/2 days taking 2 caps per day, I upped it to 3 per day yesterday--because I've felt NOTHING. Not one iota of change, either good or bad. I'm somewhat disappointed, but neither surprised nor shocked, as this has been my experience for over 30 years now with everything I've ever tried. *shrug* I'm going to give 3 per day a try for a week, then if there's still nothing, I'll go up to 4, but that's it. After a week, or perhaps two, at that dose, if there's no change I guess I'll write Alpha Brain off as yet another product that OTHER people with DP/DR have good results with, but does absolutely nothing for me...


Well this sounds quite horrible but what else are you doing besides Alpha Brain? If you read my post, Alpha Brain was but one part of a whole lifestyle focused around living in the moment and not letting myself dissociate, i.e. "depersonalize". This includes:

Therapy
Intense exercise every day (cardio)
Staying busy with work
Socializing
Focusing on the good in everything and looking past the bad (positive attitude)
Getting enough sleep every night
Eating healthy
Living in the moment, and not analyzing how I'm feeling (lol, VERY important one...)
And supplements, including: fish oil, 5-htp, DHEA, formerly dopa mucuna, recently alpha brain (has mucuna pruriens in it), multivitamins, vitamin D, b12, etc.

So, there really are a lot of strategies you can use to reduce DP. If you have any questions about my personal approach I'm glad to answer them.

Remember, there is no magic pill. Alpha Brain is just one of those things that can help nudge you in the right direction.


----------



## Amelie

Soul Seeker, I know you're trying to be helpful, but the fact is that I've lived with 24/7 DP/DR since I was 17--and that was decades ago. In the interim I've tried EVERYTHING, including therapy with psychiatrists and therapists who specialized in dissociative disorders, to absolutely no benefit. When I started this journey I was misdiagnosed as being depressed, and every time a psychiatrist told me that taking the anti-depressants they were prescribing would 'cure' me, I was like, okay...they're the professional, I can't wait for this to work! And then NOTHING. And more NOTHING. I went into every new situation, whether it was a new drug or a new therapist or a new type of therapy thinking THIS is going to do it. And then NOTHING. After *I* finally diagnosed myself (before the Internet made it so easy) and started seeking the correct type of treatment, I thought it would all be different, but it wasn't. NOW, after decades of getting my hopes up only to be miserably let down time and time again, I look at each new prospect with no expectation that it will work, but there's still hope that it will.

Regarding the other things you mentioned, because of physical problems, including a brain tumor and its removal and its subsequent complications, I'm very limited as to what I can do. I rarely go out, not so much because I don't want to (although the less I go out, the more phobic I become about going out), but because of illness. It's just too difficult. For the same reasons I can't do much in terms of exercise; I recently resumed riding my recumbent stationary bike, but between my asthma and other issues I can't ride any great amount. I've been vegetarian for decades, so my diet doesn't leave much room for improvement. The people I'm closest to and love the most live thousands of miles away, so although I talk to and e-mail them all the time, I don't get to socialize with them in person much. I've been disabled for several years now, again due to big-time health issues including the brain tumor, so this former workaholic doesn't get the stimulation and satisfaction that used to be part and parcel of my career identity.

My physical problems far outweigh my focus on my DP/DR at this point in my life. The latter is just part of my life...an awful, 24/7, constant part of my life. When something comes along that sounds promising, that's when I start thinking about it again and hoping THIS time will be different. Unfortunately, it never is.


----------



## Soul Seeker

Amelie, I'm sorry about your troubles. As someone who had DP for 12 years, I understand a part of what you're going through, and I can only imagine the rest.

I'm optimistic that everyone can get better - even those who've had DP for decades. I don't know what else I could suggest for you to try, though. Given your story, I'm not at all surprised that Alpha Brain didn't cure you, though I am quite surprised that you felt nothing from it. Our bodies build up a tolerance to some of the ingredients to Alpha Brain rapidly...try taking a break from Alpha Brain for 2-3 days, then take 3 pills, but make sure you keep busy while you're on it. Do the kind of stuff it's made for...schoolwork, writing papers, strategizing, etc. Most importantly though, lose yourself in the moment. Don't think about how you feel. That's the worst trap our mind creates (you probably know about this better than me).


----------



## lil P nut

alpha brain cured me also. just took a pill and im all better.


----------



## Skynet

Father said:


> alpha brain cured me also. just took a pill and im all better.


 That would be great if it were true. In a thousand years that will probably be the case for every illness. Pop a pill and you'll be all better. But right now medicine isn't very advanced at all. Most times when you take a pill the side effects are just as bad as what you take it for.


----------



## chickadee

Just ordered Alpha Brain last night. Have had DR/anxiety for almost 4 months and it sucks. At first I thought i was going to die. I tried a bunch of supplements already without any real improvement(fish oil/zinc/flaxseed/B complex/magnesium/ginko...), and I started exercising as well. I will let you know if it's working for me or not when I start it. Do you guys think I should stop the klonopin when taking the Alph Brain? I also saw on the Onnit website another supplement called New Mood, that they are say works great with the Alpha Brain. Anyone here have tried it?


----------



## lil P nut

Skynet said:


> That would be great if it were true. In a thousand years that will probably be the case for every illness. Pop a pill and you'll be all better. But right now medicine isn't very advanced at all. Most times when you take a pill the side effects are just as bad as what you take it for.


IT IS TRUE. WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Soul Seeker

chickadee, when you first take Alpha Brain, do it on a day where you have a lot to do but you aren't terribly stressed about it. I'm really interested to hear how it might work for you.


----------



## Amelie

Father said:


> IT IS TRUE. WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


Great! Kindly send me one--just one, since that's all that's necessary!--of the magical version of Alpha Brain you received. Clearly, the factory sent me the OTHER kind.


----------



## Amelie

Soul Seeker said:


> Amelie, I'm sorry about your troubles. As someone who had DP for 12 years, I understand a part of what you're going through, and I can only imagine the rest.
> 
> I'm optimistic that everyone can get better - even those who've had DP for decades. I don't know what else I could suggest for you to try, though. Given your story, I'm not at all surprised that Alpha Brain didn't cure you, though I am quite surprised that you felt nothing from it. Our bodies build up a tolerance to some of the ingredients to Alpha Brain rapidly...try taking a break from Alpha Brain for 2-3 days, then take 3 pills, but make sure you keep busy while you're on it. Do the kind of stuff it's made for...schoolwork, writing papers, strategizing, etc. Most importantly though, lose yourself in the moment. Don't think about how you feel. That's the worst trap our mind creates (you probably know about this better than me).


Trust me, I DON'T spend time thinking about how I feel. In fact, that's a huge problem, as it feeds the disconnect between body and mind/DP/DR. I posted recently--and no one replied







--about a HUGE life event and how I'm struggling with it, specifically because of how disconnected I am from my feelings. I SHOULD have had a gigantic emotional release, but instead felt nothing. It actually exacerbated my anxiety and unreality.

Anyway, since starting Alpha Brain I have done some 'challenge' type tests, things like playing certain games on my computer or phone that I'm normally REALLY good at, to see if perhaps I'd be even better. Um, no. My standard word applies here, too: NOTHING.

I used to be a programmer and system administrator (UNIX and Linux), and have had a very hard time since becoming disabled, as I'm not used to NOT doing complex stuff with my brain every day. I'd love to be able to work again--even though it would be accompanied by its DP/DR associated problems, like having to flee a meeting in panic. I'd still prefer THAT to this!


----------



## DP boy

soul seeker sounds like your just about cured or at least more than half way there thats great!!


----------



## DP boy

oh and amile very improtant question do you drink tap water from a major city or town?? and do you consume any diet drinks or foods?


----------



## Amelie

DP boy said:


> oh and amile very improtant question do you drink tap water from a major city or town?? and do you consume any diet drinks or foods?


Yes, I do drink tap water, however the Los Angeles suburb I'm in has extremely highly rated, safe water. I don't eat any diet foods, but have an occasional diet A&W root beer.


----------



## chickadee

What is the problem with drinking tap water?


----------



## DP boy

well i dont know about the LA water but flouride is what you need to watch out for it causes major mental and health problems and I suspect many people have had DP prolonged by it. The govermnet dumps it in the water and let me tell ya it aint for your teeth. You may not be comsuming it at all not all towns have it but the number is growing. you should find out if your town does beacuse im sure the LA city water is full of it. As far as aspertame in the diet drinks goes consume it very very rarely. Asopertame is a known to have nerotoxic effects and it was made by the same company that made agent orange. Your better off just drinking regular rootbeer. If you find out your water is flouridated buyt jugs of distilled or get a flouride filter


----------



## DP boy

EVERBODY peole around the country are waking up!! flouride is in alot of major city tap water and is directly linked to many many health porblems anxiety being one of them the goverment knows this good and well. if you dont belive me resersch it for yourself it was used by both the nazis and soviets to pacify the poupulation. There are many ways to avoid it buy smart water nestle water {flouride free brands} or buy jugs of distilled water or get a flouride filter.


----------



## Amelie

DP boy said:


> well i dont know about the LA water but flouride is what you need to watch out for it causes major mental and health problems and I suspect many people have had DP prolonged by it. The govermnet dumps it in the water and let me tell ya it aint for your teeth. You may not be comsuming it at all not all towns have it but the number is growing. you should find out if your town does beacuse im sure the LA city water is full of it.


But I'm not in the city of LA, and my suburb does not add fluoride to its water.



> As far as aspertame in the diet drinks goes consume it very very rarely. Asopertame is a known to have nerotoxic effects and it was made by the same company that made agent orange. Your better off just drinking regular rootbeer.


I don't think the occasional diet root beer should be an issue, plus I have to watch my sugar intake, so regular soda isn't a good option.


----------



## DP boy

find out about the flouride though


----------



## chickadee

Thanks for the tip about water. I drink at least 5 glasses of tap water a day.


----------



## Tomsk

Right, it looks like this is having a posotive effect on quite a few people. But before I order, I want to know how everyone is doing. I mean, everyone who has tried it. Im only 13 and spending that amount of money on pills that wont do anything isnt exactly how I want to spend my allounce!


----------



## LowFrequency

Is it compatible with SSRI's? I'm taking Prozac for a few weeks now.

PS : I ordered one bottle recently.


----------



## Guest

Curious about this thread as it is so long.

I looked up the company that sells this.

http://www.onnit.com/

The positive testimonials are not from individuals with anxiety or depression or any emotional disorders. They seem to be from mentally health people wishing to be MORE productive. "I wrote a 50 page term paper in one night!" (well not a direct quotation). "I am twice as productive at work." etc.
My thought is these are already healthy active people who are experiencing a placebo effect, or they are incorporating this regimine into an already healthy routine.

Nootropic as described around the web -- is merely for "cognitive enhancement." If this were what it claims to be I'd think they'd use it for early dementia, children who are not doing as well in school, etc.

Here is the Wiki definition.

I suppose whatever floats one's boat. But I am sus. Never heard anyone else talk about this. And also, it seems to contain variations on other supplements mentioned here before.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nootropic

_"Nootropics, also referred to as smart drugs, memory enhancers, neuro enhancers, cognitive enhancers, and intelligence enhancers, are drugs, supplements, nutraceuticals, and functional foods that improve mental functions such as cognition, memory, intelligence, motivation, attention, and concentration.[1][2] The word nootropic was coined in 1972[3][4] by the Romanian Dr. Corneliu E. Giurgea, derived from the Greek words νους nous, or "mind," and τρέπειν trepein meaning "to bend/turn".

Nootropics are thought to work by altering the availability of the brain's supply of neurochemicals (neurotransmitters, enzymes, and hormones), by improving the brain's oxygen supply, or by stimulating nerve growth. However the efficacy of nootropic substances, in most cases, has not been conclusively determined. This is complicated by the difficulty of defining and quantifying cognition and intelligence."
_
Caveat emptor, IMHO.


----------



## Amelie

Dreamer* said:


> Curious about this thread as it is so long.


Interesting and informative post, Dreamer.

I figured giving Alpha Brain a try couldn't hurt anything, and since it appears to have helped some people with DP/DR, it was worth a shot. If you've read my follow-ups, you're aware that so far it's done zilch for me. Oh well.


----------



## Soul Seeker

The list of ingredients in Alpha Brain is long and their effects varied. Simply judging this supplement based on the definition of nootropics isn't very useful imho. Yeah, it has some nootropic qualities, that doesn't mean it can't be useful to those of us with DP.

One day I may pull together a list of supplements that actually reduce some of the frustrating aspects of DP, like social anxiety, lack of confidence, lack of motivation, etc. Recently I was actually considering formulating my own supplement for knocking out DP, but considering the small demand for such a thing I doubt it will ever happen. Actually, if you would like to see such a thing, let me know. If the demand is high enough I'll investigate this further.


----------



## Amelie

Soul Seeker said:


> One day I may pull together a list of supplements that actually reduce some of the frustrating aspects of DP, like social anxiety, lack of confidence, lack of motivation, etc.


See, for me, none of that stuff is THE problem, or even a big part of the problem--it's the unreality...THAT'S the problem. All those other things came along AFTER the unreality set in. So I've long thought/assumed/banked on the idea that if I ever became 'real' again, the other stuff, the non-primary problems, would go away--and if they didn't, they can easily be managed with medication. If I had a million dollars, I'd give every cent of it to be rid of the fucking unreality.



> Recently I was actually considering formulating my own supplement for knocking out DP, but considering the small demand for such a thing I doubt it will ever happen. Actually, if you would like to see such a thing, let me know. If the demand is high enough I'll investigate this further.


Please don't take offense, but IMHO if there was something that could knock out DP, it seems like the huge, mega-billion-dollar-funded pharmaceutical companies would've hit on it by now. So, I'm not very optimistic that supplements can do it.


----------



## Guest

I agree that if this were a great treatment for DP/DR it would indeed be a Big Pharma Big seller. LOL.

What is interesting is I was on Ritalin years ago to see if it would help with my DP/DR. Well, I slept 3 hours a night maximum and seemed "hopped up" to be more productive, but was still anxious, DP/DR and even depressed (very odd, sad and down, feeling as if I were being pulled by a rope to keep going). It was almost torture as I would want a break, want some sleep, and got very agitated.

But there are many university students who take Ritalin to stay awake for several days (or long hours) to study for exams. Interesting as in kids w/ADHD it helps "calm" and even and an "upper" for adults.

I gave the Ritalin a try, and in a sense it "kept me going" and yes, I suppose I was more "awake" to be "more focused" -- but it was not a real healthy sense of productivity. I felt "drugged." I got off of that stuff in short order. Not sleeping makes the DP/DR worse as well -- and 3 hours of sleep a night in a 24 hour period is not good for anyone as far as I can see.

And again, chicken or egg? My first experiences of DP/DR as a child were WITHOUT anxiety. But then I evolved into an anxious, depressed kid. Initially the DP/DR were not frightening either. They were "mind playing." It was when it "took over" and I had no control .... after age 8 or so ... that everything got worse.

Also, did the OP say he/she had DR and Asperger's? I tried to read as much of this as possible. But if that is so, that individual has a different set of problems. My mantra here -- we are all SO unique.


----------



## Soul Seeker

The supp formulation I would use for DP wouldn't be one chemical that could be patented by the drug companies, so no, they wouldn't be interested. Never mind the fact that DP is a relatively rare disorder, and even if they invented a legit cure it wouldn't make them very much money after research and marketing costs. I could go on and on about this subject.

Amelie, I thought *exactly* the same way you do. I would tell my therapist "I'm not depersonalized because of my depression and anxiety, I'm depressed and anxious because of my depersonalization!!!!" However...once I started eliminating my symptoms the DP slowly faded, until I got to the point I'm at now, where it's almost non-existant.

Dreamer, the idea that ADD meds calm down kids with ADD and stimulate those without it is actually a misconception. Stimulants have stimulant properties in kids with ADD too. It just helps them focus on one task instead of being "scatterbrained". Most psychiatrists know this, but they like to perpetuate the myth because they don't want to look like speed dealers. Psychiatry as a whole is completely bogus.


----------



## chickadee

I agree with everything Soul Seeker just said. My husband works for a big pharma and they wouldn't be interested in finding a cure because not enough people suffer from DP/DR. It is all about money for them.


----------



## Amelie

Soul Seeker said:


> The supp formulation I would use for DP wouldn't be one chemical that could be patented by the drug companies, so no, they wouldn't be interested. Never mind the fact that DP is a relatively rare disorder, and even if they invented a legit cure it wouldn't make them very much money after research and marketing costs. I could go on and on about this subject.


I can tell you're passionate about it, and that's great. Perhaps you can hit on something that will help some people who have DP/DR.



> Amelie, I thought *exactly* the same way you do. I would tell my therapist "I'm not depersonalized because of my depression and anxiety, I'm depressed and anxious because of my depersonalization!!!!"


Wait...did *I* write that?! I swear I've said those words, almost verbatim, to assorted therapists over the years! Before I got a correct diagnosis, I was continually told that my problem was clinical depression. And--being young and not having a bunch of impressive letters after my name--I'd be like, hmmmm..., okay, I don't THINK that's the problem, but they're the expert. And then, in what turned out to be in vain, I'd repeatedly say "yes, I AM depressed, but that's because of this BIZARRE, WEIRD way I feel, like I and everything around me are unreal...of course that would make me depressed!"



> However...once I started eliminating my symptoms the DP slowly faded, until I got to the point I'm at now, where it's almost non-existant.


I'm truly thrilled for you that you're at a place where your DP symptoms are nearly nonexistent. For me, years of TRYING to eliminate the secondary symptoms (depression, stress, anxiety, panic) accomplished zip in terms of helping the DP/DR. There have been periods of time, up to a year or so if memory serves, where the depression was under control enough that I was off antidepressants altogether...but that had zero impact on the dissociation. I was never treated, chemically, for anxiety/panic until last year; it's been about 7-8 months that I've been on very low dose Xanax, again with the hope/wish/thought that easing the anxiety would help the DP/DR, but, as usual for me, to absolutely no avail. I've had more therapy, with more types of therapists--including psychiatrists and therapists who specialized in dissociative disorders--than I like to think about, considering the majority of its cost was paid by me out of pocket. And none of it helped. At all.


----------



## lil P nut

alpha brain cured me.. take two pills in the morning and aproximately 1.3 at nite
works every time


----------



## chickadee

Father,

This is awesome. I'm really happy for you. Can't wait to get mine and try it.


----------



## Soul Seeker

chickadee said:


> Father,
> 
> This is awesome. I'm really happy for you. Can't wait to get mine and try it.


chickadee, Father is trolling you. He doesn't even have Alpha Brain.


----------



## Amelie

Soul Seeker said:


> chickadee, Father is trolling you. He doesn't even have Alpha Brain.


What?! You mean he's NOT going to be sending me the *ONE* and only ONE magical version Alpha Brain pill that I need in order to be cured? I'm...well, I'm just devastated!


----------



## chickadee

Soul Seeker, thanks for the heads up.

Sorry, I am new here, just signed up yesterday. Now I feel really stupid lol.


----------



## Amelie

chickadee said:


> Soul Seeker, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sorry, I am new here, just signed up yesterday. Now I feel really stupid lol.


Don't feel stupid. You couldn't have known, being new and all, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Tomsk

So guys, this stuff is like a semi-cure then? By the looks of things so far, it has a %90 chance of working, within 2 weeks!?!


----------



## Lightsleeper

Soul Seeker, is your DP still getting better with Alpha Brain or are you still taking it to maintain your current level? Anyone else tried it? I'm thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## Soul Seeker

My DP isn't getting a whole lot better because I'm already not suffering from it. I take Alpha Brain every few days because 1) It's expensive and 2) You can build a tolerance to some of the ingredients rapidly. You guys would be better off trying to emulate the whole day I had when I first took Alpha Brain than just taking Alpha Brain. Curing DP is all about getting out of our heads, off the computers, and interacting with the real world. Exercise helps, eating healthy helps, relationships help, supplements help, and most important of all (in my opinion), therapy helps.

If you're feeling decent with DP, and can already get out and do some things, Alpha Brain may give you the push you need to totally overcome your anxieties and depression. If you're still stuck in DP pretty bad, it may not do anything at all. Like I said already, though, it's no magic pill. It just helps. And like you've seen in this thread, Amelie felt nothing from it, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## opie37060

Tomsk said:


> So guys, this stuff is like a semi-cure then? By the looks of things so far, it has a %90 chance of working, within 2 weeks!?!


Yeah kind of like in the movie Anchorman. Sex panther cologne - 60% of the time works everytime. lol But really I'm just kidding around. I would like to try some of this stuff once i get some money.


----------



## Amelie

Soul Seeker said:


> Curing DP is all about getting out of our heads, off the computers, and interacting with the real world. Exercise helps, eating healthy helps, relationships help, supplements help, and most important of all (in my opinion), therapy helps.


SS, I *KNOW* it's going to come out sounding like all I ever do is disagree with you.







I just have to say, until I became physically disabled a few years ago, I never did anything BUT what you're talking about. I had a nonstop life...I look back at it now in wonder, like how did I DO all that stuff every day/week?! Over the years my life involved concurrent activities including: raising a child, ballet classes 6 days a week, dog classes, dog shows, college, work, volunteering, therapy, and a lot more. And you know what effect all that getting out and being busy and active had on my DP/DR? None. Well, other than the occasional "I must get out of here RIGHT NOW" overwhelming panicky feelings from being in situations that for some reason triggered extreme panic. I already eat right (vegetarian), and have a handful of extremely close people in my life. I can no longer do the physical things I used to do, but when I WAS doing them, they had zero beneficial effect on my DP/DR.


----------



## Soul Seeker

It's ok Amelie, I think you might have something else going on. I wish I knew what it was. However, I still believe all these things will work for the majority of people.


----------



## Amelie

Thanks, SS.









You know, when I first got hit with the DP/DR, I couldn't imagine that it was anything but a physical problem. I thought maybe I had a brain tumor or something...I even saw a neurologist many years ago, while still a teenager. My husband and I both were convinced that there had to be something physical causing this. And then when all the tests showed nothing, we were at a loss. Then we started accepting that it was, indeed, a psychiatric issue...and plodded through decade after decade of futility as I tried therapy, meds, everything, all to no avail.

In 2009 when I was diagnosed with a brain tumor, I found myself thinking MAYBE...could it be...is it possible that it was a tumor all along? (That didn't make sense logically, as I had had a brain MRI six years earlier--when the tumor I did have was actually there, but too small to show up, so, obviously, there couldn't have been a pre-existing separate tumor, and the tumor I did have couldn't have been responsible for the DP/DR which pre-dated it by decades. But I was grasping at straws.) I thought maybe after waking up from the craniotomy I'd be 'real' again. Oh well. Wishful thinking.

From hanging around these boards lately I'm getting the feeling that chronic, persistent, 24/7, treatment resistant DP/DR that lasts for decades is the exception and not the rule. It does make one wonder if there's something else going on, but I've had every test imaginable [due to physical health problems], and they've shown nothing that could explain this. So I'm left wondering WTF?!







How can this be *SO* persistent and *SO* resistant to any/all treatment?!


----------



## LowFrequency

I hope Alpha Brain will help me so badly








It works it doesn't I'll send a message here to explain.


----------



## Amelie

Two weeks on Alpha Brain, and absolutely nothing. I don't think I'm going to bother reordering because if it was going to help, it seems like it would have by now.







And it's expensive. Well, it sounded good, and I tried...

When I see my internist next month, I think I'll ask about lamotrigine. Or not. I don't know. He doesn't know anything about my DP/DR, and I don't want to lie and pretend I want the lamotrigine for its anti-seizure properties, nor do I want to see a shrink just for this...so I don't know. *shrug*


----------



## chickadee

Took my first 2 caps of alpha brain today. Didn't feel any different but was also very tired today. I will let you know of any changes, or lack of, we'll see.


----------



## chickadee

Day 2 of 2 capsules of alpha brain: I think I feel better, not quite certain yet. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## chickadee

Day 4 : definitely not cured of DR, but definitely feeling better and more focused. i took 3 capsules total yesterday. Today i took 2 and will take one more later today, with the usual magnesium and b12. I also took a lot less of the poison klonopin yesterday and today, which is really good since i'm trying to stop taking it completely. So, so far alpha brain is making me feel better.


----------



## Soul Seeker

Thanks for the updates chickadee







Great that you have some positive progress!


----------



## opie37060

any more updates from anyone? I just ordered some off their website. That way if it doesn't help me their is a 100% money back guarantee.


----------



## chickadee

opie37060 said:


> any more updates from anyone? I just ordered some off their website. That way if it doesn't help me their is a 100% money back guarantee.


I have been taking it for over a week now. I feel that it has help me somewhat, but I still have some good and some bad days. 3 days ago I had a really bad day while taking it. Other days I feel like the cloud in my head is a lot lighter and I can't almost imagine it going away soon. I just ordered the New Mood which they say works very well with alpha brain. I really hope it will help you.


----------



## chickadee

I would also like to have updates from others also.


----------



## chickadee

Yesterday was a really good day, vison was almost normal and brain fog/cloud was almost gone. Today looks like a good day also, as I found myself laughing with co-workers at work this morning (which hasn't happened in almost 5 months), and forgot about DR for a little while.

Currently taking 3 Alpha Brain a day, along with fish oil am and pm, magnesium, flax seed, B12 and B complex, and some klonopin.

Still waiting on the New Mood to arrive.

I hope with all my heart I continue to improve!!


----------



## Soul Seeker

chickadee, very good to hear about your progress. I'm so happy you are doing better. Whatever the reason is, be it Alpha Brain, the weather, etc., the important thing is you can finally laugh again.


----------



## Dream State

chickadee said:


> Yesterday was a really good day, vison was almost normal and brain fog/cloud was almost gone. Today looks like a good day also, as I found myself laughing with co-workers at work this morning (which hasn't happened in almost 5 months), and forgot about DR for a little while.
> 
> Currently taking 3 Alpha Brain a day, along with fish oil am and pm, magnesium, flax seed, B12 and B complex, and some klonopin.
> 
> Still waiting on the New Mood to arrive.
> 
> I hope with all my heart I continue to improve!!


I second the congrats on the great news! I ordered a bottle about a week ago--should get it soon. I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better. I will post something when I take it, as well.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

chickadee said:


> Yesterday was a really good day, vison was almost normal and brain fog/cloud was almost gone. Today looks like a good day also, as I found myself laughing with co-workers at work this morning (which hasn't happened in almost 5 months), and forgot about DR for a little while.
> 
> Currently taking 3 Alpha Brain a day, along with fish oil am and pm, magnesium, flax seed, B12 and B complex, and some klonopin.
> 
> Still waiting on the New Mood to arrive.
> 
> I hope with all my heart I continue to improve!!


Update please kitty ? Are all your DP symptoms gone by now ? I just ordered some alpha brain too.


----------



## chickadee

Livingthenightmare said:


> Update please kitty ? Are all your DP symptoms gone by now ? I just ordered some alpha brain too.


I would definetely say that I feel a lot better, and I have more and more moments of clarity every day. I have DR, not DP. Even though DR is the worse thing that has ever happened to me, I know DP is far worse than DR. My brain fog/cloud is almost gone. Still have a little bit of vision disturbance, but I feel like it will be gone soon. My head feels so much lighter. I don't space out anymore, a lot more focused. Still taking Alpha Brain 3 times a day/fish oilx2/magnesium/b12x2/b complex/flax seed. I added the New Mood also, but I think I feel better with just the alpha brain. It took me over a week before noticing some improvements. Hope this helps.


----------



## davewilly

Any more progress from anyone who has been a contributor to the forums for longer than a month? Cheers


----------



## Dream State

davewilly said:


> Any more progress from anyone who has been a contributor to the forums for longer than a month? Cheers


I'll be sure to post when I get my batch--hopefully this week (ordering from U.K.). I have high hopes for this...

Being optimistic, for now.


----------



## chickadee

davewilly said:


> Any more progress from anyone who has been a contributor to the forums for longer than a month? Cheers


LivingtheNightmare asked me a question, so I answered it. Sorry I've only been on here a month, as I just found this forum a month ago. That would be my last post, and I wish everybody a good life.


----------



## davewilly

chickadee said:


> LivingtheNightmare asked me a question, so I answered it. Sorry I've only been on here a month, as I just found this forum a month ago. That would be my last post, and I wish everybody a good life.


Sorry chickadee, nothing personal at all, didn't mean it like that. I just want to be double sure you not are here with ulterior motives to promote a product. If that is not the case which I hope so, I am sincerely apologetic and wish you the speediest recovery.


----------



## davewilly

Dream State said:


> I'll be sure to post when I get my batch--hopefully this week (ordering from U.K.). I have high hopes for this...
> 
> Being optimistic, for now.


Cool mate, keep us posted, I'll be on it if you have good results.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

chickadee said:


> I would definetely say that I feel a lot better, and I have more and more moments of clarity every day. I have DR, not DP. Even though DR is the worse thing that has ever happened to me, I know DP is far worse than DR. My brain fog/cloud is almost gone. Still have a little bit of vision disturbance, but I feel like it will be gone soon. My head feels so much lighter. I don't space out anymore, a lot more focused. Still taking Alpha Brain 3 times a day/fish oilx2/magnesium/b12x2/b complex/flax seed. I added the New Mood also, but I think I feel better with just the alpha brain. It took me over a week before noticing some improvements. Hope this helps.


Amazing results. Congratulations. Now I hope all of us can duplicate them.


----------



## opie37060

I've been taking this product for 3 days now and so far no noticable results. It does however give me a slight headache and made me feel more foggy the first couple days. I'll post more after I've been on it for a week.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

opie37060 said:


> I've been taking this product for 3 days now and so far no noticable results. It does however give me a slight headache and made me feel more foggy the first couple days. I'll post more after I've been on it for a week.


You should also say how many per day you take. It seems to work at 3 or 4/day and after a week or so.


----------



## opie37060

Livingthenightmare said:


> You should also say how many per day you take. It seems to work at 3 or 4/day and after a week or so.


I take 2 in the morning and 1 at night.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

opie37060 said:


> I take 2 in the morning and 1 at night.


Thats not too encouraging then. The kitty noticed something after 3 days and felt definitely better after 4.


----------



## Soul Seeker

Just take 2-3 in the morning. It can disturb sleep if taken before bed (which they claim as a perk, so you can "remember more dreams").

Remember that you need to cycle this product because of tolerance issues.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

Soul Seeker said:


> Just take 2-3 in the morning. It can disturb sleep if taken before bed (which they claim as a perk, so you can "remember more dreams").
> 
> Remember that you need to cycle this product because of tolerance issues.


If it ends up working I'm not sure I'd enjoy stopping and letting the symptoms return.


----------



## Amelie

As I posted in a separate thread, Alpha Brain did absolutely nothing for me. I finished the bottles I had bought but will not be buying any more. Just to be clear. IT DID NOTHING FOR ME. Sorry for shouting, just wanted to clarify.


----------



## opie37060

Amelie said:


> As I posted in a separate thread, Alpha Brain did absolutely nothing for me. I finished the bottles I had bought but will not be buying any more. Just to be clear. IT DID NOTHING FOR ME. Sorry for shouting, just wanted to clarify.


You ain't the only one. I haven't finished my bottle yet but have talked to several people on this forum and alpha brain didn't help them out either. But i'll be patient and if it doesn't help me out any then i'll just try something else out.


----------



## Guest

Can anybody tell me what does your Alpha Brain jar expiration date says. Just curious how long is it usable.


----------



## Dream State

Ok, so I got Alpha Brain yesterday. I took one in the morning and one in the evening, before bed. I can't say that it did too much yesterday, but I definitely had better dream recall the next morning (I can usually remember 2-3 dreams a night--last night I remembered 5 or so; they were also more vivid).

Today, I took one pill in the morning and one in the evening again, and I would say that out of 100 percent (100 being bad DP/DR, I may be at around 65-70, which is better than usual). I'm not sure if these 'results' are placebo or not. I'm going to up the dosage tomorrow, to 3 pills a day. I'll give it a week before reporting back, and I'll finish my 30-pill supply to see what happens.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

Looks like somebody got cured with a very similar product way back in 2006: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/5673-psychotropin/page__p__56496__hl__vinpocetine__fromsearch__1#entry56496

The thread was largely ignored and looks like nobody else bothered to try it.

@Dream State Any progress ? Still waiting for my package...


----------



## Dream State

Livingthenightmare said:


> Looks like somebody got cured with a very similar product way back in 2006: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/5673-psychotropin/page__p__56496__hl__vinpocetine__fromsearch__1#entry56496
> 
> The thread was largely ignored and looks like nobody else bothered to try it.
> 
> @Dream State Any progress ? Still waiting for my package...


I'm still not sure if there's been any significant progress; however, I've yet to begin taking 3 pills a day. I'm still just taking one in the morning and evening. Today, I'm going to start taking 2 at night. My 7-day mark will be on Sunday, so I should know more by then; I think that adding another pill may do more, but we'll see...


----------



## Soul Seeker

More is not always better. Taking 2 at night may disrupt sleep patterns, possibly making you feel worse. Furthermore, you will develop a tolerance to some of the ingredients very quickly this way, requiring more frequent cycling.


----------



## opie37060

Livingthenightmare said:


> Looks like somebody got cured with a very similar product way back in 2006: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/5673-psychotropin/page__p__56496__hl__vinpocetine__fromsearch__1#entry56496
> 
> The thread was largely ignored and looks like nobody else bothered to try it.


Interesting thread. I checked out the guy's profile who started the thread and they last posted in december 2011 and still had dp/dr. So I kind of doubt they got cured completely of dp/dr.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

opie37060 said:


> Interesting thread. I checked out the guy's profile who started the thread and they last posted in december 2011 and still had dp/dr. So I kind of doubt they got cured completely of dp/dr.


Yeah. He said his DP was not constant which would be a great improvement for me. Anyway cant wait till I get my package. Looks like it'll take 2 weeks.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

Finally got my package. Took two pills. Let's see how I feel in a week I guess.


----------



## opie37060

For anyone out there wanting to try this, I just got an email from onnit saying they changed the ingredients to alpha brain. Now it has Phosphatidylserine, l-tyrosine, and L-theanine. I think the Mucuna Pruriens was taken out, and more alpha gpc was added. Alpha Brain didn't help me out any but it could help others out.


----------

